# West Wind's Rabbitry



## wendymac (Dec 16, 2011)

This is my intermediate doe, TLC's Adeline. She goes back to Etienne, with quite a bit of Robison in there. I have no knowledge of those lines, other than I was told it was "good". LOL

She's a bit stand-offish, though. When I got her, I thought it was because she wasn't handled much. After 2 months, there's not a lot of improvement. She'll at least let you touch her, once she gets to the back of the cage. But the whole time you're holding or petting her, she has her eyes tightly shut. It reminds me of when the kids were little and they'd close their eyes, thinking that would help. LOL










She still needs a LOT more practice with posing, but at least she's staying in one place longer than 2 seconds. LOL


----------



## wendymac (Dec 16, 2011)

This is my junior buck, who was born on October 19th. His name is Waltz's Max (wasn't named when we got him, we started calling him Max, breeder put Dakota on his pedigree, but he's a Max. LOL).

He has sooooo much personality! He's definitely becoming my favorite. I can't wait to see how he does on the show table.


----------



## wendymac (Dec 16, 2011)

This is Clover Patch Jackie, our 2 yr. old senior Californian buck. This is my daughter's favorite rabbit, by far, and the one she spoils rotten. LOL His lines are all Al's lines. MASSIVE rabbit, for sure!


----------



## wendymac (Dec 16, 2011)

This is TLC's Twilight. Her lines are all Al's lines, too. She's not as friendly as Jack, but more so than Adeline. She was born in April, but hasn't been shown (we didn't get her until October). I can't wait to see how she does at the shows, and hopefully she'll produce some nice meat pens for my daughter.


----------



## wendymac (Dec 16, 2011)

This is TT'A Nora, our senior Mini Lop doe. The person I bought her from said she was proven on the show table and throws nice babies. Not sure what we're doing to do with her, because we aren't going to breed Mini Lops. Right now I have her for sale. I'd consider giving her away, provided it was a good home. Otherwise, she can just hang out with Romeo.


----------



## wendymac (Dec 16, 2011)

And last, but certainly not least, is Romeo! He was supposed to be a Mini Lop, but there's no way. LOL He's not as big as Nora, and not even close. But he's got character. Well, I call it character. The kids, they call him annoying. haha Anyway, neutering is in his near future, and then hopefully he can hang out with Nora.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 16, 2011)

et: Nice looking bunch. Some will have boatloads of personality and others not so much. We had a gorgeous Netherland Dwarf that took over 4 years to get used to handling and to be even remotely friendly.


----------



## wendymac (Dec 16, 2011)

Nancy McClelland wrote:


> et: Nice looking bunch. Some will have boatloads of personality and others not so much. We had a gorgeous Netherland Dwarf that took over 4 years to get used to handling and to be even remotely friendly.



Thanks! Adeline is super hard to pose, too. You get her on the table, then touch one side and she leans against you. I've been picking her up and setting her back down when she leans, but it's aggravating. And I highly doubt a judge will even try judging her. I know I wouldn't bother. 

I have found she does better if I work on posing after she's had time out in the play area. But even then it's not much of an improvement. I keep telling myself, "she's just a baby". And I have no clue on how to get her to keep her eyes open. LOL


----------



## wendymac (Dec 17, 2011)

Max's cute little face.


----------



## wendymac (Dec 17, 2011)

Here are some of our horses. I'm happy to say that we've sold 3 of the 5 that I wanted sold before winter. Now we're down to 7. Gotta get the horse numbers down so I have more time for the buns. 

This is Gypsy. It's my daughter's AQHA mare. They show in all the speed events, plus do Team Penning and Sorting.


----------



## wendymac (Dec 17, 2011)

This is Digger, my one twin son's horse. He mainly Team Penning, but also some speed events if I can drag him there. LOL


----------



## wendymac (Dec 17, 2011)

This is Racer, my other twin son's horse. They do mainly Team Penning, with some Barrel racing thrown in.


----------



## wendymac (Dec 17, 2011)

And this is my "forever" horse. I started riding and showing him when he was 2 (belonged to friends) and bought him when he was 3. He carried my butt around to shows every weekend, from spring until late fall. Even when pregnant with the twins and the following year with my daughter, without a care in the world. He's turning 17 this year, and will NEVER leave the farm. Here he is now, enjoying his new job as "lawn mower" in the front yard. LOL






And here's a shot of him with my daughter, when she used to show him:


----------



## wendymac (Dec 17, 2011)

This is Piper, my Black Lab. Yes, she needs a diet. LOL






Piper as a puppy, at a horse show. Kitty and Piper spent many an hour sleeping under the awning at shows, between her classes.


----------



## wendymac (Dec 17, 2011)

Our other dog, Luca. He's a Texas Heeler, and a pain in my butt! He was a rescue, and we've had him about 5 months now. While he no longer gets on the counter to shop, he refuses to let the garbage alone. It's enough to make you want to strangle you, until he looks at you. Then you melt and forgive him...until the next time. LOL


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 19, 2011)

What a lovely family  I can't wait to start hearing of your adventures. The picture of Kitty and Piper together sleeping is so sweet.

I love how long your loppy's ears are. I just want to kiss them all! :inlove:


----------



## wendymac (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks, Brandy.  The ears are my favorite thing...I could sit and pet them all day long. LOL

While Kitty and Piper were taking their nap at the trailer, here's what Arnie was doing in his stall. LOL


----------



## wendymac (Dec 19, 2011)

Max is inside, probably wondering why he's in a smaller cage and a room that doesn't smell like horse. LOL I have to dig him up another shoebox, for his bed. I draped a towel over part of the cage, so he can hide if he wants. Plus the barn, while lighted, isn't as bright as inside the house. 

I :hearts Max.  

Feeling a bit guilty not bringing them all in, but that's just not feasible. :-(


----------



## wendymac (Dec 19, 2011)

Max...the lap bunny. 










Tomorrow is floor time. AFTER I get the baby playpen. lol


----------



## PeachySteph (Dec 19, 2011)

aw so sweet 

Ellie isn't a lap bunny. She's a neck/shoulder bunny. I put her on my chest and she immediately climbs up to my neck and snuggles as close as she can. I hope she doesn't grow out of it, cuz I love it


----------



## wendymac (Dec 19, 2011)

LOL! That was the first 2 minutes of my daughter holding him. I took him out to the recliner, to watch the Steeler's game. He ended up on my shoulder or right under my chin. haha


----------



## wendymac (Dec 20, 2011)

Max is a sleepy bunny. He scared me earlier. One second he was sleeping on his cardboard, he got up hopped two hops, then just flopped. I thought he died. Maybe sitting here, watching him almost 24/7, isn't a good idea. I keep thinking, "OMG! He's dead!" Then I wake him up to make sure he's not. Neither of us are going to get any sleep at this rate. haha


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 20, 2011)

LOL you will get used to it so it's more of an "awww, isn't that so cute" moment. He's just so happy being close to his people.


----------



## wendymac (Dec 21, 2011)

short video of Max playing...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=2915932263128


----------



## PeachySteph (Dec 21, 2011)

oh my goodness! look at that sweet face in the last pic!!! I just want to squeeze him and cover him in smooches! (ok I'll contain myself... for now)


----------



## PeachySteph (Dec 21, 2011)

do you have that video set to "public"? because it's not working for me.


----------



## wendymac (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks, Steph!  And it's set that way now. He's definitely enjoying life inside, for sure.


----------



## PeachySteph (Dec 22, 2011)

aww sweet video

mind if I FR ya?


----------



## wendymac (Dec 22, 2011)

Of course I don't mind.


----------



## wendymac (Dec 28, 2011)

Max is growing like a weed! It's probably because he's always chowing down on something. LOL 

Here's an updated little clip of him running. It's hard to catch it on film. One minute he's sitting still, the next taking off like his butt's on fire. haha

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=2959547313477






Posing isn't going well, though. He tries hopping away, and when we stop him, he just flops down. LOL I have a feeling, when he gets a bit bigger and can eat actual treats, he'll be easy to get to cooperate. He's a bit of a piggy.


----------



## wendymac (Dec 28, 2011)

And another one, jumping onto my lap. If you lie down beside him, be careful. His new thing is coming up to your face and sniffing...then leaps right on your head. LOL

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=2959610075046


----------



## wendymac (Mar 5, 2012)

Here are some pictures of my make-shift rabbitry. Once spring comes, we'll be giving the milk house a makeover. Until then, a horse stall has to work.

Here's the hutch (because I was short on cages). I figure once Adeline's babies are weaned, I can put them all in there. It's not quite as wide as the cage, but it's longer. This is right inside the stall door, to the left.






This is the left side. Rosa (on the right side) was stacked on top of Adeline, but removed when she kindled. The old horse blankets are to make sure the babies stay nice and warm. I'm going to make quilted cage covers to slip over the cages next winter, but for now the old blankets work.






And a shot of the right side. Rosa is just temporarily setting to the left of the grooming table/cabinet. And to the right of the feed can are the supplements, some bales of hay, etc.






And here's a shot of my little storage corner. Spare crocks/water bottles, and misc. odds and ends.


----------



## candykittten (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful buns  Do they have a space to rest their feet in the wire-bottom cages?


----------



## wendymac (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks.  And yes, they all have big plastic resting mats. Plus they get "free time" in the x-pen to play. But I'll tell you now, whoever said rabbits don't like wire is lying. Max has free run of the den. He can come and go out of his cage at will. He spends 99% of his time in his cage, sleeping. Very rarely does he take much of a nap out on the carpet.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 6, 2012)

Excellent "makeshift" rabbitry. Really looks good and will be easy to switch over once you get the Permanent rabbitry place in your barn or milking area. 

Regarding wiring, to each his own. As long as your bunny is safe and comfortable, which sounds like they are, you are fine. And excellent to get them out to run in the x-pen. It really does a bunny good mentally and it makes them so happy. 

Really nice. Can't wait to see what you do when you move them permanently. I know it takes time, but your "temporary" set up is excellent until you get the permanent place set up. 

K


----------



## wendymac (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks, K. I used to have the cages hanging (when I only had 4) and it was a PITA. That's why I went with stacking...so much easier to deal with, for sure. I do check their hocks, to make sure none develop any sores. If I notice any getting sore hocks, I'll put wood in the bottom (like I did Ad's) so they aren't on the wire. I have some ideas in my head, which I think would make my ideal cage, but need to get it on paper and see if the son or hubby can get it to work. Mainly just wooden frames and wooden floors, with wire for sides and top. The metal stacking legs can be shaky, when they run and hop around. Plus I want them longer, with larger doors.

Not only do they all have resting mats, but they also always have hay, at all times, which they tend to lay on while munching.

The X-pen is the tallest you can get. So far, only Adeline has ever jumped over it, and she can do it with ease. Thankfully I sold 4 horses, so have lots of stalls. We have 2 stalls that have a door in the middle (we made it for a fire escape, since the back horses have to come out the front aisle, and if there were a fire near that aisle from front to back, we'd never get the back ones out). Anyway, I'm going to shift the rabbits down a stall, then use the back one (which is 12'x16'...fronts are 12'x14', because of the barn beams). My son is going to build me a fence, with wooden frame, for the end of the back stall (which has the old manure ditch, filled with gravel, which rabbits can dig out of). Then they'll have around 14'x14' foot for nothing but running around in. 

The milk house has a huge cement slab, built up about 3 inches, that can't be removed (without destroying the cement flooring). So he'll eventually build me a wooden fence, and that will be used for their turnout area. But the whole thing needs re-wired, new lighting, plugs, etc., so that's going to take a while. 

When people come to see the rabbits now, they have to walk through the barn yard (which usually has horses in it) and then into the barn. Once they're in the milk house, they just have to walk up 3 little steps, and they're in the rabbitry.


----------



## wendymac (Mar 8, 2012)

Well, Spaz seemed to be settling in well this morning. He just about has a heart attack if you even just put hay in his pen. Poor fellow. I hope, with some work and some TLC, he can find some comfort in being petted, groomed, etc.

Adeline's babies are doing well. They all look like they're squinting, because their eyes are starting to open. And they are really wiggly when holding them, making holding one in my left hand and snapping a picture with my right impossible. LOL

Twila's babies are doing well, too. She has finally pulled enough fur to give them a really nice blanket. It was so nice of her to actually use the nest box. It makes checking the babies soooooo much easier! Maybe Ad will use one next time.

Here are Ad's babies, day 8 today.





While Ad's babies are more fun to see, here are Twila's plain janes.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 9, 2012)

Precious babies. So glad they are all doing well. 

I think with your TLC Spaz will calm down. Poor guy. 

K


----------



## wendymac (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks, K.  How much longer until you bring Luna home? 

I don't think he will. He's got a screw loose somewhere. I'm going to try, but he'll probably be put back up for sale in a month or so. Especially with that screaming crud. It scared me and every rabbit within 100 miles. LOL


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 9, 2012)

*wendymac wrote: *


> Thanks, K.  How much longer until you bring Luna home?
> 
> I don't think he will. He's got a screw loose somewhere. I'm going to try, but he'll probably be put back up for sale in a month or so. Especially with that screaming crud. It scared me and every rabbit within 100 miles. LOL


11 more days! It can't get here fast enough. I just want to get this show on the road! Get her home, get her settled and then watch her grow like I am doing with Neville. This is sort of like a lull in the action for a bit because they need to grow up. I wanted to start with young ones. I know there is no guarantee with Luna having kits, but doesn't matter. If that doesn't succeed, will try another. But we will not fall into rush mode. And she will stay with us forever if it doesn't work out. We view Neville and Luna as pets, even though they are our breeding foundation. 

So sorry to hear about Spaz. I know it's frustrating and disappointing but hopefully in time he will calm down. Poor boy screaming. It's truly sad to hear. I don't get some breeders who allow bunnies to get this uptight. It's truly sad. But don't give up. 

K


----------



## wendymac (Mar 9, 2012)

That's awesome! Those 11 days are going to go soooooo slowly. haha There's no guarantee with any of them having kits, and with a baby you can really get to know them, and them you.

I just don't understand why some people breed so many rabbits that they don't have time to do anything with them. I handle all of ours, every day, even if it's just to check them for bumps/lumps.

To give Spaz time to settle in, I'm going to just breed Rosa to our Californian buck. The babies will just be pets (hope there aren't many) but that way there's no rush for Spaz. Then, if he never settles in, I can just sell him and use Max as the foundation buck. Although I'm not sure anyone else is going to want Spaz, either. I'm sure not going to lie, just to dump him off on someone else. 

I've never seen any animal this unhappy and scared. Ever. He won't even come to the front of his cage (which is actually the hutch, so he has more room) when it's feeding time. He just hides, with his head in his hay pile, and apparently eats whenever nobody's there. :-(


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 9, 2012)

I feel for you and Spaz. I don't understand why people just breed and never interact with the Parents (buck and doe) as well as the kits. See this is truly one of our pet peeves and that is why WE decided the route that we will take. Slow and steady. If Luna does have kits, they will be the most adjusted bunnies and will be ready to go to forever homes. They will understand the touch of people. That's what happens so much with people who don't handle bunnies. They are sold as chattel and then wonder why people bring them back. And they are truly surprised when their bunnies return. Like it's the people's fault. Never the breeder.

I see things differently, as you do because you handle your kits every day. And your concerned for their well being. It's never about the money. It's always about the bunny. 

K


----------



## LindseyG (Mar 9, 2012)

My flemish giant buck is much like spaz its sad. His breeder didnt so much with him either. He will now sometimes let me rub his nose but usually he runs feom me.  pumpkin on the other hand is the friendliest bunny ever thanks to her breeder.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 9, 2012)

BTW, already e-mailed the breeder to see how Luna was doing. This breeder is just awesome. Answers all my questions. Doesn't mind e-mailing back to let me know how my little girl is doing. I know Luna is being well taken care because I have Neville as proof of how well she cares for her bunnies. 

We are truly pysched and yes these 11 days will crawl. It's "Murphy's Law", whoever Murphy is. 

All good things come to those who wait. And patience is a virtue. So seldom thought about today. I'm far from the Instant gratification generation. And feel no one owes me anything. 

So will patiently wait, stare at Luna's picture and romp with our bunnies till the day is here. I'm not looking forward to that 2 AM wake up call, but she's worth it. If we are safe, she is safe. 

K


----------



## wendymac (Mar 9, 2012)

I have been handling the babies from day 1, and will continue to do so until they are either at new homes or until they die. I never want to have so many animals that I can't enjoy them. I learned that, the way to make a little money with horses is to start with a lot of money. Pretty much the same with bunnies. lol

Patience is a virtue, for sure. But I'm like a kid at Christmas time when there's a new bun in the offering. LOL It's great that the breeder is one of the good ones. It makes the wait much better, knowing she's being handled and taken care of. 

The breeder I got Max and Ruby from were great. They sent me updated pictures every few days. While I wanted them, the waiting wasn't bad. This pregnant rabbit thing, on the other hand, kills me. I couldn't wait to see what she had, and now I can't wait until they're moving around the cage. LOL They are growing so fast, it's amazing!


----------



## wendymac (Mar 9, 2012)

Adeline's babies, Day 9. They are so wiggly now. The second you put one down, they're crawling away looking for Mom. Getting individual pictures was a futile endeavor, at least by myself. haha This weekend is supposed to be really warm, so I can get Kitty to help me with the photo session.

Here's how they were, before I started checking them.







This one is Heifer (provided it's a girl...it looks like a cow. LOL). You can't tell much in the picture, but her head looks like a baby Holstein.





This one I've been calling Blue, only because he looks blue right now.





And here they are, getting comfy again. You can see Blue, Heifer, Flip (fawnish broken, is usually flipped upside down. LOL), the off-white one (looks white now, because of the flash), and the one that I have NO clue what color it is (you can just see the head in the upper left corner), and another broken fawn type.


----------



## wendymac (Mar 9, 2012)

Twila's babies, Day 4.

They're all doing extremely well. They are VERY well fed...they resemble little piggies more every day. If they had been born closer to Ad's babies, I would have given her a few of Ad's to tend to.

Corely was right...they do have a bluish tint to them. I just thought it was the lack of a flash, but when I dug them out of their box, they definitely have a slight gray cast to them.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 10, 2012)

They are getting so big! Absolute gorgeous babies. All of them. 

And the ones you called "Plain Janes", must of heard you and decided to give you a different outcome. They do have a bluish tint to them. I guess they aren't "Plain Janes" anymore. 

Thanks so much for sharing. I'm truly envious. But truly thrilled that they are all doing so well. 

K


----------



## wendymac (Mar 10, 2012)

LOL! Corely said they would have a grayish tint to them, but should be white again when they molt. They are very fat, and look like little piggies. Twila is a good first time mom, too...her babies just aren't as neat as Ad's. Just don't tell her that. haha

Ad's babies are at the cute stage now. They have fur, and their ears are all over the place. Some have 1 that's started to flop over a bit, and the other is still up. Here in a few days should be really fun, because their eyes should be opening.


----------



## wendymac (Mar 10, 2012)

Adeline's babies, Day 10.






Blueberry





Broken #1





Heifer





White





Creamy





Flip





The other baby was so squiggly, I couldn't get a good picture. 

These names are NOT permanent. They're just a way for us to identify them now, until sexes and colors are known.


----------



## wendymac (Mar 10, 2012)

Twila's babies, day 5. I think. lol


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 10, 2012)

Adeline's babies are just precious. I was wondering if you named them. Really like the coloring of Blueberry and Flip. 

And Twila's babies are looking good. 

I just can't believe how fast they grow. 

Congratulations! 

K


----------



## candykittten (Mar 10, 2012)

So cute! My fav is Heifer


----------



## wendymac (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you, guys.  They are amazing to watch grow. Tomorrow they should have their eyes completely open (I hope!), so that should prove interesting.

I only started giving them temporary names to make picture saving easier. Once they're bigger, and sexes known, the ones we keep will get real names. The ones we're selling, the new owners can name.

Heifer seems to be the crowd favorite. My favorite is Flip (who's almost always upside down, or close to it. LOL). I love the fawn coloring and the broken markings.

Twila's babies definitely look like they're going to be keepers. Their backs and rumps are nice and wide. And she's certainly making sure they are all well fed. They look like little porkers. The one that has the sore on it (I think she accidentally bit it when cleaning it, or licked it to roughly or something) is going to get Neosporin put on it. It doesn't appear as if Twila is cleaning it at all, and it looked like it had a tiny bit of puss on it.

All in all, our first two litters are doing really well, and I couldn't be prouder of our first-time moms.


----------



## wendymac (Mar 12, 2012)

I am in love with Adeline's babies. They are so adorable! I tried getting more pictures, but it's proving to be more than a 1 person job. LOL During the photo shoot, Ad went over and nursed them. I thought, "how does she get them back off?" Well, apparently you just jump off, and they're left with their little noses in the air. Then it was back to fighting for bottom position in the nest. LOL


----------



## wendymac (Mar 14, 2012)

Day 14, and they're not even close to their nest. I'm taking it out today and giving them hay to snuggle in. No clue on colors, but I there's a REW (finally saw the red eyes, so no doubt about that one), a Blue (Blueberry...still blue. lol). The question then comes in...what the heck are the rest? The one broken (Heifer) appears to be a blue broken, with the other broken a real dark gray (or black, maybe?). But those two both have dark brown hair in their ears. The one light broken looks like a broken fawn (fawn color, with no dark hairs anywhere). The other light broken has darker hair toward the bottom of the hips. Possible lynx? And then the creamy one. I have NO idea what color it would be. It's not white, and it doesn't have red eyes. The eyes look like a blue-gray.

Anyway, here they are. 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=3552903547012&set=vb.1405356771&type=2&theater


----------



## wendymac (Mar 14, 2012)

Not sure why FB distorts the video when you link to it (but is regular size when viewed on my wall?). Anyway, here's the same video, on photobucket.

http://s114.photobucket.com/albums/n242/sassychicklette/?action=view&current=MVI_4090.mp4


----------



## wendymac (Mar 16, 2012)

Another beautiful day in PA. I spent most of it with the buns and horses. Adeline's babies are growing so much, and are so enjoyable to watch. I do make sure to pick them all up, and turn them all on their backs. 

We definitely have a REW and a blue. Also have 2 broken fawns. I think we have a broken black and a broken blue, but either of those may actually be chin...not really sure how to tell at this age. As for the creamy one, I'm not sure. I'm thinking a frosted pearl, but again I can't really tell.


















And a short video. 
http://s114.photobucket.com/albums/n242/sassychicklette/?action=view&current=MVI_4104.mp4


----------



## kmaben (Mar 16, 2012)

Absolutely love them. Dont know how you get anything done with them around.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 17, 2012)

Boy they are just doing so well. One eating on it's own. And just melted seeing the one grooming Mom. How sweet. 

Adeline did well with her first litter. They are so active and just so darn cute. What variety of coloring. Can't wait to see in a couple weeks what they really turn out to be.

K


----------



## wendymac (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks!! 

Kaley, I don't get much of anything done. I start to clean a stall, then have to watch them for a while. haha

K, there are a few that are nibbling on pellets. It takes them a while to eat just one, and all you hear is "crunch, crunch, crunch" really quickly. LOL


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 17, 2012)

Crunch, crunch, crunch is a really good sound. Glad to hear they are starting to eat solid foods. That's exactly what you want. On the road to becoming independent from Mom. 

K


----------



## wendymac (Mar 17, 2012)

Yep, they're starting to nibble pellets and hay. I don't think they're fans of water, though...the bottle dripped on the creamy one (who is the one to get into everything!) and he took off running with a few hops. haha


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 17, 2012)

Well they got Mom's milk, but they will eventually figure out water is not just wet but good to drink and good tasting.

K


----------



## wendymac (Mar 22, 2012)

Very sad day here on Monday. I've been picking up and handling all of the Cal babies, daily. They all seemed fine, until I turned the nest box over to let them start moving around. The baby that had the big sore on it's back wasn't caused from Twila licking it. The other 3 started moving around, but the one that had the sore couldn't use it's back legs. When you picked it up, it could move them a little...but on the ground, it dragged itself around by the front legs. So now I think she must have been having it, jumped into the nest box, and smacked its back on the edge. 

So out of 5 baby Cals, we now are down to 3. Out of 10 Frenchies, we're down to 7.


----------



## wendymac (Mar 26, 2012)

Phew! We've been super busy around the farm. Got all the trash cleaned up (living along the highway, it all blows here...people need to use a darn trash can!), flower beds almost ready, and a bunch of other odds and ends. 

Kitty's pretty disappointed on losing a baby. She's been handling all of them, and thinks she wants to use the French Cream baby for her showmanship rabbit. So he's not just my favorite, but hers, too. 

Here are some updated pictures. Feeding time is a hoot. I give them all oatmeal. The baby pens I mix the oatmeal into the food (to keep one or two from hogging it all), and the rest just get it on the top of their feed. It's funny watching them flit from bowl to bowl, trying to find just the right spot to eat from. 

They are all growing fabulously. Both litters are drinking from the water bottles, too.

There is one Cal that is really built! It's like a square, with a head. The others are nice, too, but this one really looks like dad. 

Here are some pictures taken today. While cold and windy, they don't seem to mind.


----------



## wendymac (Mar 26, 2012)

And more pics...


----------



## kmaben (Mar 26, 2012)

Babies are so stinkin adorable! So sorry to hear about the loses. They're so easy to get attached to watching them grow. Love the pictures. Keep the updates a'comin.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Mar 26, 2012)

That one white one with the blue eyes... I'm just in love! Sooo cute. I love the weirdness in the color of the coat... not quite pure white; there's just something off in it. I love it!!


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 26, 2012)

They look so good Wendy. Love the cream baby lop. Definitely one I would keep.

And yes that Cali does look like a brick with a head. Really nice.

Love the Cali mom and babies pic. 

So thrilled for you. And yes people should you a trash can instead of just throwing stuff out of the window. I don't live near a highway but still find trash on my lawn. No respect at all for anyone.

K


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Mar 26, 2012)

You're telling me, I rent a house near the University here and we constantly find beer cans, red plastic cups, even cases of beer on our front lawn. 

Over the two years I've lived here we've found tennis balls, a plastic decorative halloween skull, chicken bones, mittens, garbage, red cups, cases of beer, beer cans and bottles... you name it!


----------



## wendymac (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks, everyone. 

Marisa, the creamy one is called Frosted Pearl. Just what kind of frostie, I'm not sure.

K, it's definitely staying. Along with the one broken fawn/lynx, the REW, and the blue. And probably the one opal (maybe?) colored one (Heifer). And... see, I can't narrow it down. LOL It's going to depend on who is show quality and who isn't. Except the creamy one. I'm keeping it, just because it's so stinking friendly.

We're keeping all the Cal babies, too. At this rate, my breeding will be over because we'll be full. LOL


----------



## wendymac (Mar 27, 2012)

Updated video of the bunnies. I think, in a few more days, they can be in the Xpen. Gotta make sure they can't squeeze through the bars, or I'll have babies everywhere. LOL

http://s114.photobucket.com/albums/n242/sassychicklette/?action=view&current=cute_babies.mp4


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Poor Adeline, she is such a good Mom. Just watching those kits jumping around and on her was just too funny. I bet she can't wait until that x-pen is used also. 

They are just precious and full of life and energy. 

K


----------



## wendymac (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks, K! I think she's a good mom, too. If it were me, I'd probably be biting them. LOL They spend all day hopping over/on her, using her as a springboard, etc. They'll probably do that in the Xpen, too, because all she usually does in there is hop a few hops and then flop. haha


----------



## wendymac (Mar 28, 2012)

Well, tried putting them in the Xpen with Adeline today. That did NOT work. LOL 

Here's some footage of them playing:
http://s114.photobucket.com/albums/n242/sassychicklette/?action=view&current=playing.mp4

And here, look in the drop pan under the Cal doe's pen! During the shooting of the video, I was doing a head count. Then I saw where the REW went. LOL

http://s114.photobucket.com/albums/n242/sassychicklette/?action=view&current=rew_breakout.mp4

Adeline wasn't thrilled with having them out, though. I think I need to wait another week before attempting it again.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 28, 2012)

Yea Adeline looked a bit worried. Trying to keep count of all of them. Just not ready to give up on the Mothering part. Good for her. I think in a week she will be mentally ready to let them go. 

They are just so cute. 

K


----------



## LindseyG (Mar 28, 2012)

How cute, what a little escape artist, it shouldn't be long until they can't get out of the xpen. She looked like she didn't know how to keep up with them all in such a big space. She is such a good momma.


----------



## wendymac (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah, Adeline wasn't thrilled with the plan, at all. She's such a good mom, so I'll take my cues from her. If she doesn't mind being a springboard, more power to her. LOL

Jonathan (the youngest twin), is currently working on how to build a portable fence, made out of wood frame and wire. Then they won't be able to escape. For now it has to be collapsible, until we have the milk house ready. I'm not sure if he'll be able to wing it or not, but at least he's going to try. He's our handy man...so if he can't do it, it won't get done.

I feel bad that I didn't get Rosa, Jack, or Spazz out today...but they'll be first on the list in the morning.


----------



## wendymac (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh, and Had another "brain storm" today. We have the end of the barn that is nothing more than a big run-in area for any horses that may be in the barn yard (because they're sick, going to get ridden, etc). Anyway, it's 60' by 20'. There's a stone wall on the one long side and the short back side, and the other has a huge cement trough with the cattle head things in front of it (which is the only reason we didn't turn it into "real" stalls). I'm going to clean all the sawdust out of it, and move all the does cages in there. That'll give me a LOT more space (currently working with 14'x12', and out of room). And because there's a slight slope to it, I can hose the entire thing out daily, too. The front leads directly out to the manure spreader area, water handy, etc. And I'll have room to set up a permanent exercise area for the buns. 

The major drawback to turning the milk house into the rabbitry was lack of water. Which would mean lugging all the drop pans down steps, over to the barn, just to clean them out. Plus no way to really hose it down without creating a mess inside. And carrying water to the buns.

The major drawback to the end of the horse barn is in the winter, it's going to be cold! The one long side is pretty much open, except for the metal pipes for the cattle things. I can hang Dad's big trucking tarp along there, but there will be NO way to make it completely air tight. How much air can a bun tolerate? The barn stays fairly warm, but there is air movement, for sure (need it, for horses' health).


----------



## wendymac (Apr 1, 2012)

VERY busy weekend so far. I had contacted a breeder that was getting out of Flops (says she prefers her Elops...the nerve! LOL). Anyway, I purchased a buck from her (Sonny, an opal). She had a doe that she thought may be pregnant. She said she'd sell us the doe and her kits for just the price of the doe. Well, Cher (broken Opal, sister to Sonny) ended up not being pregnant. So she bred her for us, for no charge, to her other buck. I thought that was super nice of her! She contacted me on Friday, and said they were ready to go whenever I wanted to come get them. YAY!!!

Today, I had 2 banquets for the kids. The first one was at 4, for Kitty's awards for her speed event show. She won Grand Champion in all 5 of her events she showed in all year, and also won her division High Point. So she got a really nice embroidered jacket and an awesome belt buckle. 

We stayed there for a few hours (until they were done with door prizes), then headed to Jonathan's banquet. His was for Team Penning, and he won a buckle for highest money earned in youth. We stayed there until door prizes were done, then headed home. 

I'm tired, I'm stuffed, and probably won't have to eat for a week. LOL

Tomorrow I have to take the kids to the mall for some clothes (dread this worse than just about anything else), then to my mother's for them to do some yard work for her, then we'll have a big roast beef dinner.

Monday, I'm not getting out of bed! LOL


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 1, 2012)

Definitely sounds like a busy weekend. 


Congratulations to your Son and Daughter for their successful achievements. 

And more buns? I can't wait to see! 


K


----------



## wendymac (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks, K! The kids did really well. They work hard, and aren't on top dollar horses. Proving that hard work trumps $ almost every time. 

Yep, 2 more. It's the two I posted about a few weeks ago. Sonny, for whatever reason, had gone off his feed a bit. And she wanted to make sure that Cher took before I brought her home. They're really nice animals, and I'm really excited to add them to the herd. And then it's NO MORE Flops, except those we breed. I have to keep saying that, so I stop browsing the classifieds. haha

Here's Sonny:






And Cher:





And she's bred to:


----------



## wendymac (Apr 1, 2012)

And here's Kitty (middle, white sweatshirt) with her jacket and buckle.


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 1, 2012)

Glad to see Sonny and Cher are home now. And love the coloring of the buck Cher was breeded to. 

Be firm with that "no more lops". I still look at the classifieds for Lion heads, but am bound and determined to stick to my plans. 

Love the big smile on Kitty's face. You are definitely a good Mom. Life lesson of hard work over $$$ is definitely the way to go and does pay off. Nice buckle but what an excellent experience for your daughter as well as your son. 

Now I get to wait patiently until you say "Cher had her kits". Can't wait to see what this combination brings you. 

K


----------



## wendymac (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh, they're not home yet. LOL They just got the green light that they can be picked up. I hope to get them sometime this week.

I'm trying to be firm. What's helping is I keep saying, "If you keep buying, you can't keep any babies." It's working...a little. LOL

I know all parents say they have the best kids, so this sounds like a regular old line. But I can say I raised some pretty good ones. I get nothing but compliments from teachers, faculty, staff, people at shows, events, etc. They have manners, very intelligent (all three are still straight A students), no attitude, etc. If one of my kids ever talked to me like some of the kids I've been around, they'd not have teeth. All I heard about, from the time I gave birth to Kitty, was, "Just wait until she's a teenager, then the mouth starts." Well, because I have NEVER tolerated disrespect to anyone, there is no teen 'tude. And that smile on her face? It's almost always there. She got that "life is great, go with the flow" attitude from her mama.  I may get royally PO'd about something, but 2 minutes later I've forgotten about it and moved on.

Too many parents think they're main job is to be their kid's friend...mine is parenting, love me or hate me, you know the boundaries.

Now to wait until they graduate college, get established in their chosen careers, and then they can keep me in the style in which I'd like to become accustomed to. LOL


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 2, 2012)

I definitely have to start waiting till I actually read "My bunnies are NOW home" before I start commenting. Well, glad you got the "green" light. Have a safe trip when you go and collect your new ones. 

K


----------



## wendymac (Apr 13, 2012)

Phew! Been super busy here on the farm. I've mainly been brushing the horses like crazy, trying to get them shed out. Horse shows start in a few weeks, and they have a ways to go.

Got Sonny and Cher home. Still working on getting their bottoms completely cleaned up (they were in pretty bad shape...talk about stinky!), but mostly it's just on their tails and bottoms of their back feet.

Bred Rosa to Sonny, so hopefully she took. We had tried breeding her to our Cal buck, but she didn't take. If she didn't take this time, I think we're in trouble (she'll be a year old next month).

Cher is so nice. I wish her ears weren't all messed up, because she would do really well on the table. She did get one leg, but would have loved to be able to show her now.

Sonny is an absolutely love bug! He doesn't even move a muscle when you pick him up, and you could hold him forever and he wouldn't care. He is like holding a stuffed animal, albeit a very heavy one. LOL

Adeline and her kids are doing well. I think I'm going to have to take Adeline out this week, though. She is NOT enjoying being a mother any more. And I swear it looked like she was trying to mount a couple. I had wanted to wait until they were 8 weeks, but I think we'll be lucky to hit 7. But all the babies are eating like pigs, and drinking, so I don't think it'll matter much.

Tila's babies are doing well, even though they were weaned from her at 5 weeks. I don't think they mind her not being there, because they don't have to push past her big head to get to the oatmeal in the crocks every morning. LOL Kitty named them Agent Gibbs, Zhiva, and Abby. I think she watches too much NCIS with her dad!

We'll be breeding all 3 Cals at the end of the month, so the babies will be ready for the big 4-H fair in August. I'll be breeding Adeline to Sonny in the beginning of May, so she won't be fair bound this year. But the litter she has now will all be there (if I don't sell any, of course).

Things aren't looking good for Spaz. I've tried re-selling him, I've tried offering him for free...nothing. He's shown NO improvement at all since he's been here. I'm done listening to that glass-shattering scream every time you so much as touch him. He runs like his life is on the line if you put him in the Xpen with a doe...and he tries to kill the doe if you try putting her in the cage with him. He has NO desire to breed. Or to be petted. Or anything.  It's such a shame, because he's a well-built fellow. But I don't even want to use him to breed, because I don't want any of that psycho stuff passed on to any babies.

I'm not having any luck finding a Polish for me and a pair of Mini Siamese Satins for Kitty. Hopefully there will be something at the next show on the 22nd.


----------



## wendymac (Apr 13, 2012)

Here are a few pictures. These were the only ones I could get that were decent enough to bother uploading. The second I removed my hand, they were darting away. I wasn't trying for a pose, either...just trying to get them to hold still while I snapped a picture. Most of the shots had missing heads or butts (depending on which way they darted. LOL).

Here's Blueberry. The ONLY one that paused for a second before moving. LOL






Here's Frostie. Sorry my hand is in the way on the remaining shots.






Heifer. As you can see, because my hand was in front of her face, she was backing up. She was the worse one of the lot. lol






LeRew, who was making a break for it but still caught on film. LOL











While I'm posting pics, here's a shot of my daughter's buckle she won. This was for High Point Pony Division (on her brother's pony).





Her jacket, for winning Grand Champion in all the pony classes.





The back:





And her with one of the barn cats.


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 13, 2012)

They look so good. Such fuzzy bundles of energy! Did a really good job getting pics. Babies are tough to take pics. But I can say the adults too are just as uncooperative. lol

Congratulations sent again for your daughter. Both of you must be really proud. What an accomplishment. 

Love the last pic of your daughter and the barn cat! 

K


----------



## Elliot (Apr 13, 2012)

I really enjoyed reading through this thread. So nice to see an active and well rounded family. Your sons and daughter are beautiful, as are the bunnies,horses, and the kitty too.:hearts Congrats to the kids for their accomplishments.:blueribbon:


----------



## Elliot (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh the dog is wonderful too!!{not enough coffee yet...lol}:caffeine


----------



## wendymac (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah, adults can be troublesome, too. LOL Frostie was a real pain in the hiney.  She kept running straight for the camera, so I got a lot of closeups of nostrils, eyes, etc. LOL

I love my son's pony. Arnie (my show gelding) has always been one that will be here until he dies. He hasn't done much of anything for the last few years, but he's awesome. Digger, the pony belonging to Phillip, has made the keeper list, too. He's only 14.1h (a little over 56"), but can run against horses and still win. He's got a heart ten times bigger than his body, and a real sweetheart around the barn. The other ones are all out of here the second the kids loose interest. They're all nice, in their own way, but not ones that will make the keeper list.

Want the cat? And her kittens? She was dropped off 2 years ago (along with her two siblings). She had 2 kittens last year, and 2 this year. If we didn't live right along the highway, I'd get her spayed. When we first moved here, we'd spay/neuter the cats...then they'd get killed on the highway. Why people think we want their unwanted cats, just because we have a barn, is beyond me.


----------



## wendymac (Apr 14, 2012)

Babies are doing well. The Flops have been spending days in the Xpen and nights/mornings with Adeline. It seems to be working well for them all. Babies get out to play and Adeline gets a much needed break.

Blaster:





Blueberry, LaRew, and Blaster:





Drinking is always tastier when you do it with a friend. 





Flip, Heifer, and Frostie:





Opie:





LaRew:


----------



## wendymac (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks so much, Carole! Do you have a bunny blog started yet? I'd love to see more pictures of Elliot. He looks really cute.


----------



## fribble2110 (Apr 14, 2012)

I feel like a stalker but your little animal is family is adorable!!! I to have horses!!


----------



## wendymac (Apr 14, 2012)

Awesome! What breed of horses to you have? Do you show or compete with them?


----------



## fribble2110 (Apr 14, 2012)

I have an arab  I jump and trail ride with her!


----------



## wendymac (Apr 16, 2012)

Well, after spending hours and hours with the babies, I think I've made my selections on who to keep.

Blueberry and LaRew appear to have the best overall features. Really nice crowns/heads/body/bone. They both appear to have the most width in the shoulders (which is where Adeline lacks).

Frostie and Heifer have ear issues, but Frostie's seem to be laying down more. Heifer's aren't even close, so she'll probably go to a pet home. I have someone that wants a pet quality, so if that's her fate, she'll be living the good life anyway.

By the time I have to make my final call, I'll have a litter from Adeline and Sonny. And a litter from Rosa/Sonny, and Cher and the buck the breeder had. At that point, it may be time to think about re-selling Adeline and Rosa both, since neither are ideal show animals and I want to improve my herd, not keep it where it is now. I also don't want 50 French Lops.

Opie I'm on the fence about. He's built really nice, but lacks overall size. I think it's because he's a buck, and they're usually smaller than the does, but not sure. I'll keep my eye on him, because I really need a second buck. But I'm not going to keep him just because he's a buck. If he can't bring something to the breeding shed/show table, then he'll be sold, too.

I'm still going to hang on to everyone, until they're around 4 months old, to make sure there aren't any late bloomers.

Currently I have Rosa (who got DQ'd because I had her in the darn senior class and she was actually a 6/8), who lacks bone and width in the shoulder. Then there's Max, who shows great promise on the table and is an overall nice rabbit. Adeline lacks width in the shoulder, and I think she's a bit long (although hasn't been shown yet, so this isn't "official"). 

Sonny is currently my only breeding buck, and he's an overall really nice rabbit. He's very thin, so I won't be taking him to the show. I might have to take him to the vet to find out why he's not gaining. He went off his feed before I got him, and still hasn't really started eating. He'll eat his hay, but just picks at pellets. I'm going to worm him and see if that helps. I think he might be lacking a bit in the shoulder department, too, but hard to say with him being so underweight.

Then there's Spaz. He'd make a SUPER brood buck, except he won't breed anything. Really depressing every time I go to the barn, let me tell you. I might try putting him in the Xpen with Adeline and see if he'll breed her. Give him one last chance before he becomes supper for someone.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Apr 16, 2012)

:O Couldn't you send Spaz to a pet home instead of meat????


----------



## wendymac (Apr 16, 2012)

Nope, because he is not even remotely close to being a pet. My daughter and I have been trying, for around 2 months now, to at least get him to where he doesn't freak out if you try to touch him. No go. He's terrified of people, all people, at any time of the day or night. You can't get him out of his cage, or open the door and get him to come out. If you pick him up, he screams like there's a pack of coyotes trying to rip him apart.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Apr 16, 2012)

Send him to pet rehab?  Poor guy, he should smarten up... for his own good!


----------



## wendymac (Apr 16, 2012)

I tried offering him for sale,for free...nada. He's over a year old, and set in his ways. I'm not sure what his real story is, but it isn't the one that breeder painted when I was buying him. He's an awesome rabbit, and would have done very well at the shows. Right now he has to go somewhere...either someone can have him, or he'll be served at the next VFW board meeting. :-(


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Apr 16, 2012)

I would take him if I were closer  I'd love a FLop. Poor boy, I hope it turns out well.


----------



## wendymac (Apr 27, 2012)

Been super busy around here. I've narrowed my buns down, and will only be keeping Blueberry (for me) and LaRew (who Kitty wants). The rest will be offered for sale.  

Kitty (hopefully) got her 3 Californians bred, for her meat pen entries in August. The only iffy one, she said, was Twila. 

I bred Adeline to Sonny yesterday. I'm hoping that cross gives me some better shoulders. After this litter, I'll probably sell Adeline (has great head/crown/ears/hindquarters, but has very sloping shoulders).

Cher (if she took at the breeder's) will be kindling on May 1st. If she didn't take, I'll have to decide what to do there. The only breeding buck I have is her brother, unfortunately.

Rosa, bred to Sonny, should be kindling around May 11th. I'm hoping I get better heads than Rosa. She'll be for sale when these babies are weaned.

My plan is to keep 1 from each breeding, selling off the does and litter mates that aren't the "best" of what I have to pick from.

Max is doing great. I really love that little doe, and hope she has some really nice babies for me. But I won't breed her until I have to, because I want to show her as long as possible.

Spaz...well, Spaz is Spaz, unfortunately. Although he's been coming to the front of the cage when I come over, he still freaks out if you even try to touch him. I've been letting him come out of the cage directly into the Xpen. But the second you put a doe in there, he starts running 100 mph away. Adeline REALLY wanted bred (I should have video taped it) and he wanted nothing to do with her.

I'm going to take the 5 babies with me to the show on May 5th. I'll leave them in the car (if it's not hot out), and put a sale sign up. I'll also take them with me to the May 12th show, which I think will be much bigger. What I can't sell will end up going to our local livestock auction.

Kitty's keeping all 3 of her Californian babies, from the Twila/Jack cross. Those are her best 2 brood animals, and the babies are really looking nice. VERY deep across the shoulders, midsection, and hindquarters to drool over. Because show entries for Californians are always low, she was considering only keeping a trio (for breeding for 4_H meat pen entries every year) and branching out to siamese Mini Satins for her "main" breed. 

Well, back down to the barn to clean stalls (which turns into more baby watching than cleaning. LOL). Hubby promised he'd get the barnyard scraped this weekend (we had to keep 2 horses in there for the winter, and it's a mess), along with the run-in area of the barn where I'm moving my rabbits to. I just hope it doesn't rain, or he won't be able to do it until next weekend.


----------



## wendymac (Apr 27, 2012)

Didn't get all the stalls cleaned, but did get some new pictures. haha

Cher weighed in just shy of 15 pounds. I'm 99.9% she's definitely bred. Here are a few updated pictures of her. She's round, round, round! I sure wish she hadn't lost the tips of her ears. She would have definitely done well on the table.


----------



## wendymac (Apr 27, 2012)

And here are the rest of the critters:

Abby:





Zhiva:





Agent Gibbs:





Booberry:





Jack (Kitty's herd buck, sire of above kits):





Twila (mother to above kits)





Trisha, the doe we bought at 2 months at the PaSRBA Convention. She's 5 months old now, and solid!





Opie:





And Nasty Kat. This fellow is always into something. And "bats" at you when you walk past, and isn't above pouncing on you, either. LOL


----------



## candykittten (Apr 28, 2012)

I love the name LaRew for a REW :biggrin: it's too bad about spaz though. It's not his fault that he's so afraid


----------



## wendymac (Apr 28, 2012)

I know. I did e-mail the breeder that sold him to us. She said she just put the doe in his cage. That he was aggressive with the does, but they were aggressive back. Well, I saw on her site that the breeding she claimed she did right before we picked him up never materialized. And that's because he has NO interest in breeding, at all. I'll give him another month or so, and then he has to go. I need the cage space, and have no use for a buck that won't breed and won't make a pet.


----------



## candykittten (Apr 28, 2012)

maybe neutering would calm him down?


----------



## wendymac (Apr 28, 2012)

Well, I already sunk $60 into him. A neutered buck isn't going to improve my herd, and I certainly don't need another pet.


----------



## wendymac (Apr 29, 2012)

Well, I sold Frostie and Blaster so far. One is going to NY and the other to NJ. It will be neat seeing some of my stock at the shows. Well, neat if they win, not so much if they don't. haha I still have Flip and Heifer for sale. We're going to keep Booberry, LaRew, and Opie (the only buck) for now. I hate selling them this young, but I don't have the cages to keep them all.

Excited about the impending birth of Cher's babies. This should be a really nice litter, and one of the helping hands in deciding who to keep from Ad's litter. Cher is much better built than Ad. And, honestly, if I had known back then what I know now, I would never have bought Ad or Rosa. 

Eventually I want to just keep one doe from Ad's litter. But the two we're keeping, for now, show the most promise in where we need to go with our program.

Rosa is due on the 11th. Not sure how that cross will go. But after her babies are weaned, I'll sell her, too.

After Adeline has her litter, she'll be for sale. And, of course, I'll keep 1 for me (if any are really nice, and improved where the herd needs improving) and sell the rest. 

I didn't want any more babies until next year, but Max will need bred in October. I'll wait as long as possible, because I want to keep showing her. That litter will be fun, because they'll be in the house.


----------



## wendymac (May 25, 2012)

We have been super busy! The kids only have 1 1/2 days left of school. I can't wait!

On the bunny side of things: breeding is in full swing. I hope! For Cals, we have Twila, Alfie, and Ruby bred. Twila and Alfie I don't know about, but Ruby is definitely going to have babies. She started building her nest the second I put the box in. She has quite a bit of fur pulled already. I just hope the other 2 caught. 

Adeline, bred to Sonny, is due tomorrow, too. I'm a bit worried about this litter. Only because Adeline isn't strong in the shoulder department...and I don't think that it's Sonny's strong point, either. This will be Adeline's last litter for the year. 

My goal is to only have a litter or 2 from each doe. That way we can hang on to the babies longer, without buying 1000 new cages and having way more rabbits than we can handle.

We want to breed Twila again towards the end of the year. Kitty can't show her, because she appears to be developing a small spot of smut on her belly. 

Ruby can't be shown, because she has a broken tail (came like that). Her tail looks straight, but you can definitely feel where it was broken. Whether we keep her or not will depend on what her babies look like. If they're really, really nice, then she can stay as a brood doe. If not, she'll be sold in August.

Alfie has done extremely well on the tables this year. But she'll be in the same boat as Ruby. If she has really nice babies, she might stay. But odds are good that she'll be sold in August, too.

No babies out of Rosa or Cher. Cher I'll try a few more times before writing her off and re-selling her as a pet. Rosa will be sold shortly. If she has a litter, it won't be until they're weaned. If she didn't catch this time, then she'll go after her kindle date is past. 

Then there's Max and Trisha. They'll both need to be bred after the big fair in August. Which stinks, because Kitty and I both wanted to show them all year. But, thankfully, by then she'll have her 3 current Cal babies and the Flop she got from me. And I'll have my 2 Flops, so won't be completely bunny-less. 

I really, really, really have to figure out what I'm doing with Spaz.  I would have liked to get just one litter out of him and Cher. But neither one of them are following my goals for the year, darn them. LOL All joking aside, if he doesn't breed a doe for me, he's gone. Adeline is a super easy breeder, and he wouldn't even breed her. You still can't pick him up, or even touch him. To try to get him to breed, I just put the x-pen around his cage, waited until he came out, then shut the x-pen around him. That's the only way to get him to and from his cage...period. 

I kept Dopie Opie, to see if he'll be a good candidate for breeding/showing. And still have Heifer (who is now named Hillary). If I don't sell her at the big show on the 3rd, I'll drop her price down to a pet price and just sell her with a birth certificate instead of a pedigree. Out of the 7 babies from that litter, she's my least favorite one...in personality and quality.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 6, 2012)

Can you contact a rescue to see if their willing to take on spaz? 

Blaster was my fav. Loved the coloring. Go to mo state fair?


----------



## wendymac (Jun 6, 2012)

I can't dump him on a rescue. He is NOT a pet rabbit. There's no chance at all of him ever becoming one, either. He gets one last chance (which I've been saying since I got him. LOL) to breed a doe. Then I'll just have him put to sleep. 

Blaster was one of my favorites, too! I haven't heard from the new owner to see how she's developing. She was really nice at 9 weeks...I bet she's really coming into her own now.

No, we go to the Huntingdon Fair.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 6, 2012)

Never seen the color on a frenchie thatswhy i liked her. Would love to get into showing later, been talking 4h for my daughter (a bit early) and frenchies are on my list

And i get it about spaz. Every animal has its purpose. Gotta earn its food. By pet or productio,


----------



## wendymac (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah, almost everyone shows plain old colors. Mine just happen to be away from the regular old chestnut agouti. And it wasn't planned. Those were the animals I found, that fit what I was looking for.

As for Spaz, I'd LOVE to be able to re-home him as a pet. But he is not a pet, nor will he ever be. Whether by breeding or by not being handled young, he won't come around. I have NEVER had a rabbit SCREAM if you so much as touch them or try to pick them up. He's absolutely terrified.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 6, 2012)

Adeline throws really beautiful colors. Absolutely love that baby. She's stunning. I wish she would stay that coloring, but she'll be changing, either lighter or maybe darker?

Truly sorry to hear about Spaz. Something must of happened before you even saw him because I truly believe he would have settled down by now under your care. I commend you for not trying to push him off to someone else, because he is truly taking up a hole in your rabbitry. Hoping one day you find someone who will take him and help him not be so terrified. And for you to hear that scream. I get the chills. So sorry you are going thru that. 

BTW, how's your little Polish doing? 

K


----------



## wendymac (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks, Karen. That doe is absolutely amazing! I can't wait to show her in August, and see what the judges have to say. She's easy to breed, has her litters like an old pro, takes wonderful care of them, and is an all around nice girl. She's one that, when she's done having babies for me, she'll be here until she dies. 

Spaz...I really wish the woman would have been honest about him. Then again, I'm a firm believer in things happening for a reason. Maybe he was sent to me, and eventually he'll come around. Or he was sent to me because I'll do the right thing by him. Whatever the reason, I feel so badly for him. The only progress he's made is that he'll come to the front of his cage, to get his oatmeal. Before he wouldn't even come near the front, if you were standing there. And he doesn't dart away, unless he thinks I'm going to try to touch him.

Nestle is doing wonderfully!! Every single person loves him. Well, except my hubby, who hasn't seen him yet. LOL The boys, who aren't into the rabbit thing at all, are forever getting him out to hold and pet. He's already getting spoiled rotten! And he's decided he wants to take up reading. LOL I have the sewing table pushed under the built-in bookcase, and he managed to get his nose through the cage and tasted a few books and their covers. LOL

I'm looking forward to finding Kitty a doe...I can certainly envision a lot of Polish bunnies in the house.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 7, 2012)

*wendymac wrote: *


> Thanks, Karen. That doe is absolutely amazing! I can't wait to show her in August, and see what the judges have to say. She's easy to breed, has her litters like an old pro, takes wonderful care of them, and is an all around nice girl. She's one that, when she's done having babies for me, she'll be here until she dies.
> 
> Spaz...I really wish the woman would have been honest about him. Then again, I'm a firm believer in things happening for a reason. Maybe he was sent to me, and eventually he'll come around. Or he was sent to me because I'll do the right thing by him. Whatever the reason, I feel so badly for him. The only progress he's made is that he'll come to the front of his cage, to get his oatmeal. Before he wouldn't even come near the front, if you were standing there. And he doesn't dart away, unless he thinks I'm going to try to touch him.
> 
> ...


Wishing you luck with her in August. Adeline is the one that made me start really looking at Flops. They just look like sweet lumps. And baby lops, with those wonky ears, just make me melt. I'd love to have so many different breeds, but have to watch how big the tribe gets. Maybe some day, you never know.

Yes, the woman should have been honest with you from the very beginning with Spaz. But I believe what you feel. There was a reason. Now you have had Spaz about 3 months? I think with a bunny that frightened, you made some major progress. It's going to take time. I truly hope you break through to this guy. I would love to see him do what you really want with him. Make some beautiful lop babies. 

Nestle sounds like he's won the whole family over and will be very spoiled. I love my Kreacher. He's my tiniest bunny, but has such a big heart. Always helps me out of a mood by just being there to snuggle. Can't wait to you find a little girl for Kitty. And I can see you with Polish babies in your future. They truly are a sweet, small breed.

K


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Jun 7, 2012)

If it's any consolation (I know with your breeding prerogative it may not be ideal or even an option), I know that some people have had very very very stand offish rabbits who seem to hate or fear people, and with a lot of time and effort (I'm talking over a year, I've heard upwards of 2-3) the bun became very friendly and even loving. 

I know it can't be easy contemplating what to do with him  I wish you the very best of luck. Agreed with Karen, you have made HUGE progress with him.


----------



## wendymac (Jun 7, 2012)

They are absolutely adorable, especially as babies. And they're nice as big rabbits, too, but you do tend to get scratched. LOL I broke down and bought those kevlar sleeves...what an arm saver!!

I hope Spaz works out, eventually. I've been shuffling cages around, and will continue to do so until it becomes absolutely necessary to make a final decision on him. I found he likes watermelon, so I'll bribe him with that on occasion, too. I think I'm going to take my Kindle to the barn, and sit in the xpen outside his cage...and maybe, just maybe, he'll come out and visit. I hope...

Nestle has definitely won everyone over! I would love a few Polish, but not near the numbers we have of Flops and Cals. I'm actually going to try to get my numbers down to one or two senior does, a buck, and then have litters staggered so I always have a 6/8 or two and a few juniors. It'll just take a while, because I'm working on improving what I have first. Not that I'll ever have the perfect Flop, but would like to get it pretty close. 

I saw you're getting a Flem! They are really cool bunnies, too!


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 7, 2012)

I'll have to look into those sleeves. I'm used to tiny bunnies. Should be interesting when I have big one. You have to do what you have to do to protect yourself. 

Glad to hear Spaz has a favorite treat. Utilize it, I would. I really think, with your TLC, he will come around. My Dobby, wasn't as bad as Spaz, but he was my most reserved bunny. Now he's a wild man, he CAN'T get enough attention. He's a really good bunny. 

With your rabbitry, you are doing it right. It's the way I've read that everyone should start their rabbitry or line. You have to start with many to get the bunny you really want to show. Eventually you will get there. And then you start to weed out and only have a few that are the best of what you created. And have to say, definitely no expert, but your line is really coming around. I can't wait to hear what the judges say about Adeline in August. 

K


----------



## wendymac (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow...so much has happened since I've posted on here. 

I ended up having Spaz put down. He wasn't coming around, and he wasn't a happy bunny, so I felt it was the best situation for the both of us. :-( People that breed rabbits and never mess with them shouldn't even have a rabbit! Sonny died in October. We think it was from a heart attack or something. One day he was fine, the next he bred two does...3 hours later he was dead. VERY heartbreaking, for sure. We lost Cher a few weeks ago. She either hopped/flopped wrong and lost all use of her hind end. Another hard hit for our small rabbitry. 

I did manage to find a SUPER buck. His name is Eden's 8D3, but we call him Charlie. I bought him from Lynn and Pat Eden, and a friend hauled him home for me from Convention. He's amazing!! He's the father to Max and Roo's litters. I'm really pleased with him and he's crossing well with my existing does.

Adeline, unfortunately, will be up for sale after she delivers/weans her litter. She apparently carries the furry gene. Plus I'm not really improving my bloodlines if I keep breeding her over and over again. She'll make someone a super starter doe, though.

We're going to breed Boo & Frostie to Charlie and see what they have. If they produce nice babies, they'll stay. Otherwise Frostie will definitely be sold and probably Boo, too. I really, really, really know what I want and don't want in my Flops...and if it means I sell off most of my existing stock and start over with just Max and Charlie, I'm prepared to do that. It won't be easy, but nothing in life usually is...

I think I finally found the perfect cage system for us. I think. lol I'm going to make PVC frames to hold the cages, so I can remove just one to clean (as needed between regular monthly scrubbings). It'll be like this, except I'll just rest the drop pans on top of the cage below (like I do now with the TSC cages). And I'll also secure the cages to the frame with zip ties...so they're easily removed but I won't have a rabbit playing and sending their cage to the floor. I figured out the dimensions and the supplies I'll need, and it shouldn't cost more than $10 for enough to do a 3-cage stacking unit. And we're going to be needing a lot, because I'm not selling anything at all from now until Convention. I want them to all mature so I can really evaluate everyone (and not think, "Gee, I wonder if I just sold the best one in the litter." LOL).

We picked up 3 Polish does. A broken black, a broken blue, and a broken chocolate. Not sure why every doe ended up being broken, but that's how it worked out. lol Sunday is the broken chocolate, and she's the best one of the does. She could use a tiny bit more "junk in the trunk", but overall she's really nice. Karmin has a really nice body but her ears are a bit longer and thinner (still showable, but really close!). Bella has a gorgeous head and ears, but lacks in the body. Bella delivered a litter on the wire, and they were all dead when I found them. :-( We haven't had a successful breeding with any of them since, which stinks. And Nestle pulled his jaw out of alignment in the cage at our local fair, so now he has malocclusion and can't be shown.

Misty, the horse we rescued over the summer, should be having her baby in a few weeks. If she's pregnant...one vet said she was and the other said she wasn't. We'll soon find out who was right. LOL

OH!!! And we ended up with 2 rabbits earning their Grand Champion certificates our first year showing. Booberry was the first, and Max second. Kitty has 2 legs on most of her Californians but hasn't gotten one with a 3rd leg yet. The bloodlines she started with grow almost too quickly...her juniors end up having to show in senior classes because of their size. They're not fat...they are big and solid! Hopefully she can get one or two GC'd soon. And we found out she super duper stinks at Showmanship. LOL She hated it when I made her show in it with horses and she hates it even more with rabbits. I told her to pull up her big girl panties and study.


----------



## wendymac (Jan 12, 2013)

Oops, forgot the link to the PVC cage contraption I'm going to try: http://fmicrofarm.com/2012/02/19/diy-rabbit-cage-rack-tutorial/


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Jan 12, 2013)

I love foaling. It's so exciting. Do you think she's pregnant? 
Sorry about your losses  
And about Nestlé. Sounds quite...painful :| 
Don't blame her for not liking showmanship. I showed goats in FFA and could never go anywhere with showmanship. Could never figure out what I was doing wrong grrr.


----------



## wendymac (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks, Katie. Nestle's teeth has me quite bummed. I either have to learn how to clip them or put him down. It really messed his jaw up.

Kitty's a natural showmanship queen when it's horses. With horses, you have a pattern and you're judged on how well you lead your horse through all the maneuvers. She almost always won. With rabbits you're basically evaluating every single detail on your rabbit, as if you're the judge...speaking everything out loud. BUT! The score sheet is posted on ARBA's site (and she had copies of it) which tells you everything you should be doing and when. She's just too lazy to actually study a bit. When I asked her if she planned on studying (this was her first time doing it) she said, "Nah, I'll just wing it." My jaw dropped, but I didn't say anything else. I actually made her a study guide, and I caught her looking at it earlier. There may be hope yet! I told her I entered her in it at the PaSRBA Convention coming up, which I didn't...but I think looking like an idiot might have motivated her a bit. LOL


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 12, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the loses, it is hard for a smaller rabbitry. loooove lynns rabbits, if i had more money and room, i would have gotten a buck from her, too.

hopefully things go uphill for you


----------



## wendymac (Jan 12, 2013)

Oh! I forgot this part! The breeder that I purchased Max from actually changed the pedigrees! It turns out that Max is really an Eden's rabbit too. This "breeder" had purchased a trio and renamed them all to her rabbitry name. So what was originally listed on the pedigree as Bad Rabbitry's Wilbur and Bad Rabbitry's Hope turned out to actually be Eden's 3G8 and Eden's 14P4. I only found out because the breeder that sold them the rabbits told me....and said she had even told this other rabbitry that changing the pedigrees like that was wrong. Apparently they do this with every single rabbit they buy, making it appear as if they bred/raised them.

My stock all have really nice big heads/crowns/ears and hindquarters, but quite a few lacked in depth. Charlie has lots of depth, so I'm really hoping he throws that on his babies. Time will tell *crossing fingers, toes, AND eyes now*


----------



## JBun (Jan 13, 2013)

That is just so dishonest and wrong. I suppose their rabbitry is aptly named! At least you found out.


----------



## wendymac (Jan 13, 2013)

That's what their rabbitry should be called, for sure...but that's not it. They are crooked, lying, drama-causing idiots...and that's putting it nicely!


----------



## wendymac (Jan 13, 2013)

Okay, here's the scoop on this rabbitry. You can draw your own conclusions. I also have every e-mail that was exchanged between us, so there's no way this can be labeled as slander.

I saw an ad on pennswoods.net (our local advertising site, sort of like craigslist). I contacted them about purchasing French Lop babies in October of 2011. Michelle W. (the breeder) told me that they didn't have any currently but asked if I wanted on their waiting list. I said yes, that I wanted a doe and a buck. After that, I posted on Pennswoods, looking for a buck to either buy or breed to (for stud fee or pick of the litter). Michelle W. contacted me and said, "Oh, we do that for people, too." So I arranged to bring my doe (Adeline) to her buck, and they would get their pick out of the resulting litter. Everything was going great, we exchanged friendly e-mails. They had 2 litters of Flops born, and kept me up to date on their colors and everything. I got an e-mail that stated that they'd be ready to go in 2 weeks, along with pictures of them all. Then, 3 days later, I get another e-mail stating, "Do you still want these two babies? If not, I have people that want them and will pick them up now." I sent one back, saying that I didn't think they were old enough (going by the previous email) and she assured me they were. So I replied that I was, and we set up a time/day that she would be available.

On December 10th, we drove down and picked up Max and Ruby. They had the same sire, but different mothers. She also showed us all their rabbits (they have just about 2 of every breed out there), we chatted for a very long time, and when we were ready to leave she literally plucked the babies out of the hutches with their mothers/siblings and put them in my carrier. I asked again if they were old enough, since they were still with the remaining siblings and their mothers and Michelle assured me they were. She said they were eating/drinking fine, all was well. So off we went. We got home around 9 that evening and got them settled into their brand new cages. The next day it didn't look like Ruby had touched her pellets much but seemed to be picking at the hay. Max had chowed down like a little piggy. That evening I noticed jelly stuff in Ruby's drop tray. I had NO clue what mucoid enteritis was, or what the jelly stuff meant. I went up to the house and e-mailed Michelle (which she said to do, if I had any problems or questions). I didn't hear anything back, so I started searching online. That's when I found this forum, btw. The next morning she hadn't touched anything, and there was NO poop color at all in her tray. It was nothing but jelly. Michelle finally e-mailed me back, saying not to worry and to just put some Neomycin in her water and she should be fine. Well, I had found (on here and a bunch of Google searches) about the infant gas drops, Critical Care, clear Pedialyte, etc. I added the Neomycin to the water and followed all the other suggestions. I even massaged her belly most of the day and all through the night. The next morning I called my small animal vet and they had me bring her in as soon as I could get there. After taking her to the vet (and they are NOT rabbit savvy vets, unfortunately, and I wasn't rabbit savvy at all) she said, "I'm not sure what this is." I asked if it was mucoid enteritis or something else, and she said, "Let me go check my books." She came back a bit later and confirmed that it was, in fact, mucoid enteritis. After doing some tests, her recommendation was to put her to sleep. So we did...and I cried like a baby, even though I had only had her such a short time.

Heartbroken, I e-mailed Michelle and told her (their policy was a replacement with proof of a vet visit). Her only response was, "That's too bad. We had 9 litters born today and lost all but 2." I was sort of stunned at that response. Then later she e-mailed me and said, "We'll breed your doe for free because we sold all the other babies." I figured that would work and we set it up for me to bring Adeline up at the end of January. A few days after putting Ruby down, I received their pedigrees in the mail. Ruby was FIVE weeks old when I brought her home, Max was 6. BOTH were underage, according to PA law. And no honest breeding operation would sell babies that young. I still have Ruby's pedigree, where Michelle was even kind enough to write the date in that she sold her to us (kept because I couldn't bear at the time to throw it away...and now glad I still have it).

So fast forward a bit: At the end of January I took Adeline to Michelle's to get bred. She put her buck and Adeline in a little Xpen in their yard (with dog crap in it...I wasn't thrilled with that but kept my mouth shut). While Wilbur and Adeline were doing their thing, I went inside to help Michelle get her website fixed. I spent HOURS helping her, at no charge. I had my teenage daughter and son with me. And, like all teenage girls, she snapped a bunch of pictures of Wilbur and Adeline together. Again, that part will become important later. LOL

So fast forward again, to the birth of Adeline's babies: She had 14 babies, but only 10 made it to weaning. I sent pictures to Michelle, right before a show (up until this point, we were continually e-mailing each other...she showing off her newest litters and me ooohing and awwwing over them). She replied, "They're really cute. We still get a baby, right?" My jaw hit the floor when I read that, thinking, "Is she serious???". So I typed back about Ruby, and about how she said they'd breed her for free. I also said that they could pick a baby when they refunded my money for the doe that died. I didn't hear anything that evening. The next morning was the show, and after we got our rabbits settled in I went over to talk to her. She was acting stand offish, and then her hubby came over. He right away got in my face, yelling, "And just how long are YOU going to guarantee YOUR babies?" I just looked at him and said, "First, none of MY babies will leave until they're at least 9 weeks old, not 5 weeks like the one you sold me." He started to deny she was that young when Michelle finally spoke up and said, "She's right, David." He then whipped around to her and said, "What have I told you about that before???" So I said, "Like I told your wife, I'll gladly let you pick a baby when I get a refund on the one that died." He just turned and huffed away, Michelle wouldn't even look me in the eye, so I went back to my area. I thought that was the end of it, but it wasn't.

Fast forward to May: I took a few of the babies that I wanted to sell to another show. Another breeder approached me and said, "Would you be interesting in trading babies? I don't have any litters now, but have 3 does due next month." I said, "Sure, but all I ask is that I get a nice baby buck." (I forgot to add this part in there, but when Max was a few months old it was obvious that Max wasn't a buck but a doe.) She said that was fine with her, and she took one of my broken fawn does and said she'd let me know when her litters were born. This breeder is Michelle Potter, from Quaker Hill's Rabbitry and a SUPER person! Anyway, at the next show Michelle Potter said, "I need to talk to you." I was thinking, "Uh, oh, something was wrong with the doe I traded her." So I went outside and she followed, with her pedigree book in hand. I noticed David W. eavesdropping behind us, but didn't care if he heard what we were discussing or not. Anyway, Michelle Potter said, "I was all excited about the little doe I got from you and told Michelle W. that I got another Wilbur baby. And they denied ever breeding your doe, and said you were lying." Right away I got REALLY pissed. I don't much, but I'm known for being honest and true to my word! I said, "What?" And then I proceeded to fill her in on the WHOLE story, and told her I'd send copies of the e-mails to her when I got home. I also said, "And my daughter has pictures on her phone with Wilbur and Adeline together." Then Michelle Potter proceeded to tell me that Wilbur wasn't Waltz's Wilbur, he was actually Eden's 3G8 and Waltz's Hope was actually Eden's 14P4. And she knows this because she's the one that sold the trio to Waltz's. She also said about telling them it was wrong to change pedigrees, etc., and that they just don't listen. So after I got an ear full, I went to find David and Michelle. I ran into David and just said, "I need to speak to you and your wife." He said, "Hang on a second, I need to go grab something real quick." The next thing you know, they're packing up and hightailing it out of the showroom. Before waiting for the BIS results from the first show and before even showing in the second one. VERY much not like them. Again, I figured the whole thing was over and they were done. Not the case.

A few weeks later, we head to another show. Now, I'm in the middle of the state, so we show at every show in Pennsylvania. Most breeders (at least with Flops, but not sure about other breeds) they mainly show on "their" side. So I know every French Lop breeder in the state, where most of them know only half. This show was on the western side, where neither Michelle W. or Michelle Potter show. I run into another breeder, and we're talking, and she said, "So, I hear you're telling people you bred to someone's rabbit when you really didn't." Again, I see red...and explain the whole thing. I also tell her I'll send her copies of the e-mails and she can draw her own conclusions on the truth. We laugh about it, and I think, "Well, that should be the end of it." I also forwarded copies to Michelle W., and told her if I so much as got word from anyone else that she's spreading lies about me that I was turning it over to our attorney for a good old-fashioned slander lawsuit.

A month later finds us back at the show where the second breeder told me about what Waltz's were saying about me. She came up to me and said, "So, I heard there's someone else with a buck named E.R. Morris." (That's her best buck's name). I was like, "Really? Who?" And she said, "You." I laughed at the absurdity of this, and said, "Who the hell told you that?" She said, "Michelle Waltz." Through my laughter, I said, "That's so funny. The only buck I have is a chestnut that won't breed, named Spaz." We both agreed that those guys are really off their rocker.

So this is what I was dealing with, as someone new to rabbit breeding and showing. Those who know the story said that they would have quit after the first run-in. Thankfully I was raised to stay true to your word and your goals...and my goals was (and still is) to breed and show rabbits. Plus, if I would have quit, they would have won.

The really funny part is this: When they were first starting to spread these lies, they were showing one of Max's siblings. I heard her telling someone that, "It was the best rabbit they ever produced." Max kicked butt...taking BOB and her "best rabbit" placed last in the class. She hasn't shown a French Lop since. And I talked to someone at the big show last weekend that had just bought a rabbit from them who told me that they sold the rabbit because they were no longer going to breed and show French Lops.

I learned a few things about them, as time went on:
1.) They are already known as people that sell sick animals, and do NOT guarantee anything any more..even if it dies after you pay for it.
2.) All their pedigrees are changed, to make it appear that they did the breeding/raising, not giving credit to the actual breeders.
3.) They tell you that they've been breeding/showing for years when in fact they got into it in the beginning of 2011...buying trios of every breed they could think of. They don't know much, and refuse to listen to anyone who tries to help them.

Anyway, that's my story....and whenever I hear or see someone looking for any of the breeds they raise, I warn them of who they'll be dealing with. So if you're going to be buying a rabbit in Pennsylvania, steer clear.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm not sure who the appropriate person to contact would be, but if they're selling underaged rabbits you ought to report them. At the very least they could face some repercussions for their actions.


----------



## wendymac (Jan 13, 2013)

I had no idea who to contact, either. And at this point (over a year later) they probably wouldn't do anything anyway. Pennsylvania is awesome at making laws but rarely enforce the majority of them. :-(


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 15, 2013)

I would imagine word of mouth is the best to let others, starting or not with rabbits for show or pets, that the breeder is not reputable. 

Since rabbits are still seen as "livestock" and grouped under fowl in the agriculture laws not a lot can be done unless you have a state liscence, in which the state can revoke it and maybe fine you but it wont stop them from doing the same thing.


----------



## wendymac (Jan 15, 2013)

Livestock can't be sold under 8 weeks, either. I figure Karma will get them, and in the meantime I tell everyone I see to be very careful buying from them. I don't think they realize just how small the rabbit world really is!


----------



## JBun (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah, I can't imagine them lasting very long in the show world, as you pretty much get to know everyone in your area pretty well, and no one is going to want to deal with them after hearing about these kind of things.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 16, 2013)

Well, hopefully it doesnt leave people thinking badly of you, too with the rumors their spreading. a good rep is hard to get, a ruined one is super easy though ive noticed with rabbit people.


----------



## wendymac (Jan 16, 2013)

Exactly! I haven't heard anything said about me in the last few months, so maybe they're done with their bashing. Or they've realized it's backfired on them. Either way, I have all the pertinent e-mails between us printed off (headers/footers included) and laminated. I wish they had DNA for parental verification, like horses do. My site has been generating a LOT of viewers, and I just have Max's name as "Maxine". Her pedigree still has it as Waltz's Maxine, but I'm not doing free advertising for them.


----------

